# hOW do i know, when a guy likes me?



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

How do you know, if a guy likes you? How do you guys act near a girl, who you like 
Id really like to know


----------



## sas314 (Jan 20, 2007)

stephanie-s said:


> How do you know, if a guy likes you? How do you guys act near a girl, who you like
> Id really like to know


Depends of if they can approach women or not. If they stare in your direction a lot it is a good indication. You can maintain eye contact and smile to see if they reciprocate I guess.


----------



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can tell you for the majority of my life when I was around a girl I was interested in I didn't say a word to her, showed her no attention and probably acted very awkward around them. I was only able to say anything if they gave me some sort of sign. A lot of quiet guys are like that but outgoing guys are different. Eye contact is a good way to find out info b4 talking to them by how they react but remember quiet guys may seem put off but are really just nervous. Hope this helps.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

stephanie-s said:


> How do you guys act near a girl, who you like


Considering we're on the Social Anxiety forums, probably the same way you act around guys you like.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: re: hOW do i know, when a guy likes me?*



bigchris407 said:


> A lot of quiet guys are like that but outgoing guys are different.


Ya, the way a guy will act around you will vary greatly depending on how outgoing he is.

Right now, there is a girl at work that I like a lot. I check her out at every given opportunity that I get. But the second she glances back at me, I usually turn away instantly.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

One sign may be that he isn't hesitant to touch you, especially about hugging. If all of a sudden a guy is all about hanging out, spending time with you, especially alone. That may be a sign. I don't know, it's usually kind of obvious.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I acted pretty cold to this one girl I had a little tiny crush on. One time I saw her on the way to class and pretended not to recognize her. She was like, "Why are you looking at me like that - don't you know who I am?!" and I was like, "oh, i didn't recognize you with your glasses on." :um I guess I acted that way because I didn't want her to know.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

BeNice said:


> One sign may be that he isn't hesitant to touch you, especially about hugging. If all of a sudden a guy is all about hanging out, spending time with you, especially alone. That may be a sign. I don't know, it's usually kind of obvious.


...my closest friends are girls and of course I love hanging out with them and hugging. Does that mean I want to shag them? I even used to kiss one girl I hung out with last semester, but we didn't have romantic feelings for each other and it never went beyond tonguing just for fun. This stuff isn't black and white 

All I can say is that if a guy shows more interest in you than he should as a friend, there might be a reason for that and you should explore it if you like him back..


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

BeNice said:


> One sign may be that he isn't hesitant to touch you, especially about hugging. If all of a sudden a guy is all about hanging out, spending time with you, especially alone. That may be a sign. I don't know, it's usually kind of obvious.


I'm the exact opposite. I avoid physical contact at all costs...even a simple brush of elbows. Something is pounded into my head (I don't know why) that tells me if I even bump into a girl accidently, I'm crossing a line of some kind.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

stephanie-s said:


> How do you know, if a guy likes you? How do you guys act near a girl, who you like
> Id really like to know


I don't. I pretty much stare at the ground or in dead space ahead because I have an impusle that I don't want to repulse a girl I find attractive by smiling or making eye contact yet I don't want to look at a girl I don't like because I don't want them to think I'm checking them out. I don't really look at people in general, lol. I don't want guys to think I'm judging them so I avoid eye contact with guys as well...

Are there multiple ways to make eye contact with people example.

Eye contact 1- I'm paying attention to what you are saying out of respect
Eye contact 2- I find you attractive
Eye contact 3- you are scary or repulse me

I feel like I can never create eye contact number 1 listed above so I just avoid it.

In conclusion sometimes you'll never know if a guy likes you.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: hOW do i know, when a guy likes me?*



cat burglar said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > One sign may be that he isn't hesitant to touch you, especially about hugging. If all of a sudden a guy is all about hanging out, spending time with you, especially alone. That may be a sign. I don't know, it's usually kind of obvious.
> ...


Wow you are different than me, lol but maybe I've never formed relationships as deep as you have. I could see having an internal feeling of kissing a girl I care about on the cheek or hugging her but I never would. I'd be afraid of her thinking I'm trying to get physical with her. 
But french kissing would be way out of the question for me, unless she was teaching me how but even then I've never had a relationship that deep and close.


----------



## Anti-Charisma (Nov 17, 2004)

> I don't. I pretty much stare at the ground or in dead space ahead because I have an impusle that I don't want to repulse a girl I find attractive by smiling or making eye contact yet I don't want to look at a girl I don't like because I don't want them to think I'm checking them out. I don't really look at people in general, lol. I don't want guys to think I'm judging them so I avoid eye contact with guys as well...


Bingo. That's me in a nutshell.

Sometimes I think that if I could just clear that small eye-contact hurdle that things would start to fall into place. Probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

stephanie-s said:


> How do you guys act near a girl, who you like


I just freeze in terror then rush to hide in a dark corner and hope to die...


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Well most guys would probably make eye contact, smile, initiate conversation etc., while I try my darndest to hide any attraction I have towards her...which probably results in the opposite when she notices how shy I become whenever I'm around her.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think some would definitely be nervous if they are around you or maybe they would try to look away or try to subtly impress you. On the other hand, if they are relatively outgoing with other people, with friends and other girls, but then they ignore you or never talk face to face, they might be attracted.  I don't know, it's hard to tell in that case. Hope that helps.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Anti-Charisma said:


> > I don't. I pretty much stare at the ground or in dead space ahead because I have an impusle that I don't want to repulse a girl I find attractive by smiling or making eye contact yet I don't want to look at a girl I don't like because I don't want them to think I'm checking them out. I don't really look at people in general, lol. I don't want guys to think I'm judging them so I avoid eye contact with guys as well...
> 
> 
> Bingo. That's me in a nutshell.
> ...


The strange thing is usually I don't have problems smiling throughout the day, but when it comes to smiling at a girl and saying hello I can't smile. I just can't make it happen or make it look natural. It's hard to explain. But this alone wouldn't straighten it out for me. It would possibly make it to where the girls approach or try to make small talk but that's a long shot and I'd still be in trouble with the whole making an interesting drawing conversation. Perhaps my looks are as good as it gets a false front although they aren't anything to brag about, lol.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

binh_nuoc said:


> I think some would definitely be nervous if they are around you or maybe they would try to look away or try to subtly impress you. On the other hand, if they are relatively outgoing with other people, with friends and other girls, but then they ignore you or never talk face to face, they might be attracted.  I don't know, it's hard to tell in that case. Hope that helps.


Does he try to do little things to impress you? Does he stare at you and then look away when you catch him in the act? Some guys do that. I remember this one guy who had no problems talking about me among his group of friends, but it when it came down to the two of us, he wouldn't say anything to me, but he would do little things to try to get my attention.

I just wish I wasn't so dense and so shy..... :sigh


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: hOW do i know, when a guy likes me?*



cat burglar said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > One sign may be that he isn't hesitant to touch you, especially about hugging. If all of a sudden a guy is all about hanging out, spending time with you, especially alone. That may be a sign. I don't know, it's usually kind of obvious.
> ...


Well, Cat Burglar, the average guy doesn't hug and kiss his female friends, no offense at all.

What I meant is if all of a sudden a guy starts showing more interest in you as usual, like you just said above, then that could be a sign. My post was actually coming from personal experience from how I act around a specific girl, but not in a very obvious or direct way.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: hOW do i know, when a guy likes me?*



reflecton8571 said:


> I acted pretty cold to this one girl I had a little tiny crush on. One time I saw her on the way to class and pretended not to recognize her. She was like, "Why are you looking at me like that - don't you know who I am?!" and I was like, "oh, i didn't recognize you with your glasses on." :um I guess I acted that way because I didn't want her to know.


ive done similar things so many times its not even funny. 
:fall


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

sas314 said:


> Depends of if they can approach women or not. If they stare in your direction a lot it is a good indication. You can maintain eye contact and smile to see if they reciprocate I guess.


That's what I thought... This guy kept staring at me, vacant expression on his face. Not one hint of a smile or anything. I figured he either likes me, or I got some food on my face, LOL. I didn't smile at him, becaue he's living with his girlfriend. Seemed a bit inappropriate.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

There's this guy I know who's always staring at me during class. I can see him looking at me every few minutes, but I act like I don't see him, because I'm scared of what would happen if I did look at him.

We made eye contact one time, but then I darted my eyes to the floor, even though he was still looking at me.

It's kind of hard to tell, really. Some guys are different in the way that they act, so I guess it depends on who you like, or who you think might like you.


----------

